# Creating FAT32

## Realmaker

Hello

I want to create a fat32 partition, but i don't find any package, that does this for me. Is there any?

Thank you

----------

## Realmaker

Problem solved: I did an "mkvfat" but it said that the partition was too big and then i found out, that i had to da "mkvfat -F 32"

----------

## gen-kris

what packages ar needed for this?

the commands i used under gentoo:

```
mkfs -t vfat -F 32 /dev/hda1
```

returns the error:

```
mkfs.vfat: No such file or directory
```

```
mkvfat -F 32 /dev/hda1
```

returns the error:

```
mkvfat command not found
```

live cd ubuntu or gnoppix or whatever it is called today, the command

```
mkfs -t vfat -F 32 /dev/hda1
```

 did it for me

thanks for help to find out, what i need to do this under my gentoo system, too  :Wink: 

----------

## adsmith

emerge dosfstools

EDIT: as noted below, dofstools, not dosfsutils.Last edited by adsmith on Thu Jan 12, 2006 6:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyanide_nfs

well, here its emerge dosfstools

dosfsutils gives no results

----------

## gen-kris

:-/ well, could have figured out, but didn't find anything.. i was searching in the wrong direction, i was looking for vfattools or fattools fat32tools and so on.....

thanks again

----------

